
InfluxDB 0.9.5-rc2 released - otoolep
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/11/13/InfluxDB-0_9_5-rc2-released.html
======
shubhra51
Long awaited list of features !

~~~
dozzie
I await for them to finally learn how to build binary packages. They're
shittier every time I check them. Now DEB has improper permissions on /usr/*,
unstripped binaries, and a version number that doesn't match the announced
one, on top of their usual brain-dead initscript and symlink juggling.

